# Infamous Drawlength questions!!!



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

*MODS please move this to bow tuning I belive it belongs there!!*

I think I posted on the wrong place


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

How about showing some photos of you at full draw ?


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah I will work on those for you!!! Cheers!


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

ok, at both these pics im drawn against the stops, full pull!! thanks for the help AT guys!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

If anything, it looks too long already... you are almost straight-armed and leaning back as it is. I'd drop it another 1/2", but that's just me.
Drop your bow shoulder bend that elbow and rotate the arm slightly!!!


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah I feel like I can probably bend my arm a bit more, I will try it out and post some more pics, Cheers!!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

gucho said:


> yeah I feel like I can probably bend my arm a bit more, I will try it out and post some more pics, Cheers!!


more important is getting that front shoulder down, the elbow will follow.


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

ok I think i got something here for you to look at!!!

, I rolled my arm a bit and tried to drop the shoulder more so, Im not quite hitting the stops here but almost! feels alright for sure but it feels like im short, maybe I need to get used to proper form.


----------



## NCA (Feb 26, 2003)

Bow is to short... straighten the arm back out.. lengthen the bow and adjust the peep.. ur dipping to get into the peep... u have long arms and narrow shoulders.. but the string is still 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch from ur face.... after u lengthen the bow shorten the loop up alittle


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

WHat do you think of that, Im drawing past the stops, I feel like 1/2 an inch would help me out a lot here BUT i do not know if that is poor judgement or not. 
THanks for your input in this!!


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------

